

Bitcoin and Unbreakable Law - jacoblyles
http://athousandnations.com/2013/06/13/bitcoin-and-unbreakable-law/

======
e3pi
THEN:

“The truth is like a lion. You don’t have to defend it. Let it loose. It will
defend itself.” ~St. Augustine

TODAY:

“The truth is like bitcoin. You don’t have to defend it. Well armed zookeepers
are pissed and helpless.”

bitcoin- closing the gate against invading hordes of well armed zookeepers.

